# Projector Lamp



## Slingblade01 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a projector that I just aquired. It has a burnt out lamp. I went to google the lamp to find a site that provided me with the sufficent OEM replacement. I had lamps ranging within several hundred dollars. What is the difference between the $200 lamp and the $600 lamp? They both were labeled OEM factory replacement for my projector.


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

The price may vary from vendor to vendor. I was searching lamp for my sony PJ. and found that the lamp was about 100 less on a other site. I don`t know which lamp is about $600. The price you are talking about is ver very high. Try this site http://www.projectorlampsworld.com/ they have pretty good support and lamps are at resonable price as well all lamps under $250.


----------

